# Voyant Apple TV s'allume tout seul



## Tibx (29 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Mon voyant Apple TV s'allume tout seul mais l'Apple TV semble rester en veille. 
Je suis alors obligé d'allumer l'Apple TV et de la remettre en veille pour éteindre ce voyant. 

Quelqu'un a ce problème?

Merci.


----------



## Kubusiu (29 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
cela m'arrive aussi lorsque j'allume ma tv. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, quand je sélectionne le port hdmi 2 (celui de mon decodeur satellite), je pense qu'un signal est envoyé sur les autres ports hdmi et le voyant de l'appletv s'allume alors tout seul. Il s'éteint après quelques minutes.
Bizare...


----------



## mbman77 (21 Avril 2011)

bonjour,
idem pour moi, connecté sur sony bravia en hdmi et en wifi sur livebox. Le voyant s'allume seul sans que je sache vraiment pourquoi (je ne fais rien de particulier) cependant si je bascule l'entrée hdmi sur l'applae tv, écran noir, comme s'il était toujours en veille. La télécommande n'arrive pas à le sortir de veille, il faut débrancher et rebrancher.... embêtant qd même...


----------



## stef_iphone (10 Novembre 2011)

C'est pareil pour moi ces derniers temps... A t on trouver pourquoi ?


----------



## Onmac (11 Novembre 2011)

J'ai pareil sur mon &#63743;TV 2 en 4.4; le voyant est (presque) tout le temps allumé.  
Je suis obligé de l'allumé pour le remettre en veille


----------



## stef_iphone (11 Novembre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> J'ai pareil sur mon &#63743;TV 2 en 4.4; le voyant est (presque) tout le temps allumé.
> Je suis obligé de l'allumé pour le remettre en veille


Pfff c'est censé être un appareil économique en énergie, là pour le coup c'est manqué !


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Novembre 2011)

j'avais ce problème aussi mais ayant investi dans une télécommande universelle qui commande des groupes de récepteurs je ne l'ai plus.
En fait, je me suis rendu compte que ma télécommande envoi plusieurs fois le signal "OFF" à l'ATV qui s'éteint et se rallume plusieurs fois pendant la manip pour s'éteindre définitivement lors d'un dernier "OFF" envoyé par la télécommande.
Cette manip était aussi possible avant mais il fallait pour cela que je positionne l'écran de l'ATV sur "réglages > mettre en veille" avant de l'éteindre.


----------



## thebustre (12 Novembre 2011)

même problème, il ne s'agit pour moi que du voyant, aucune image n'est envoyée a la TV


----------



## bahamas1 (13 Novembre 2011)

Même chose de mon côté, le voyant de l'Apple TV s'allume de temps en temps et aucune image n'apparait sur le téléviseur. Je dois la sortir de veille avec la télécommande.

Cela a commencé depuis que j'ai installé une Time Capsule sur mon réseau, j'ai tout essayé, connection WiFi, ethernet, etc etc, dès que l'Apple TV et la Time Capsule sont sur le même réseau, ce phénomène bizarre commence.

A part cela tout fonctionne très bien, aussi bien sur l'Apple TV que sur Time Capsule.

Excepté une chose, si je veux sortir du mode veille l'Apple TV avec l'application Remote sur iPhone, c'est impossible, si l'Apple TV est déjà sortie du mode veille, j'arrive très bien à piloter l'Apple TV depuis l'iPhone.

Si je déconnecte la Time Capsule du réseau, je peux sortir du mode veille l'Apple TV depuis l'iPhone.

J'ai essayé une deuxième Apple TV, des firmwares plus anciens, un autre routeur mais rien n'y fait.


----------



## thebustre (13 Novembre 2011)

Tout pareil !


----------



## megavince (22 Avril 2012)

De ce que j ai pût remarquer chez moi, il me fait ça quand il perds la connection internet, et des qu il la retrouve, le voyant s allume. À voir si pour vous c est la même chose


----------



## KaosLeClown (10 Juin 2012)

bahamas1 a dit:


> Même chose de mon côté, le voyant de l'Apple TV s'allume de temps en temps et aucune image n'apparait sur le téléviseur. Je dois la sortir de veille avec la télécommande.
> 
> Cela a commencé depuis que j'ai installé une Time Capsule sur mon réseau, j'ai tout essayé, connection WiFi, ethernet, etc etc, dès que l'Apple TV et la Time Capsule sont sur le même réseau, ce phénomène bizarre commence.
> 
> ...



Pareil pour moi les problèmes d'allumage sont apparu suite l'installation dans mon réseau d'une Time capsule. 
Des que j'allume ou étaient mon téléviseur Sony ca allume l'Apple Tv. 
Ensuite toutes les 30 minutes sans que je touche quoi que ce soit, il s'allume tout seul. 
Quand j'eteind ma Tv ça allume l'Apple Tv. 

Et il sallume aussi de façon spontané quand la télévision est éteinte.

Le temps d'allumage du voyant est variable, de 20 secondes à plusieurs dizaines de secondes. 
Il me semble même avoir déjà vu l'Apple Tv rester allumé plus de 5 minutes. 

J'ai essayé de modifier les paramètre de mise en veille automatique ça naffecte pas le comportement bizarre de l'appareil. 
Mon père croit que Apple nous espionne et ça fait chier de voir ce voyant s'allumer sans explications quand on est au salon. 

La seule solution que j'ai trouvé : faire un hard reboot par un appui long sur menu et play sur le remote de l'Apple Tv 2 fois et le problème ne semble pas se répéter sauf si on rallume l'Apple Tv nous même et la il recommence. 

Enfin pour ne pas être dérangé, je débranche l'Apple Tv quand je ne m'en sert pas. Ça se rallume en 1 minute donc c'est pas critique de patienter 1 minute quand on en as besoin.


----------



## Alexis176 (12 Juin 2012)

J'ai également ce "problème". J'ai remarqué que mon Apple TV s'allumait toute seule (juste le voyant) dès que j'éteignais l'iMac.


----------



## Doc Rony (20 Juin 2012)

Même problème avec mon Apple TV. C'est rageant de passer devant le meuble TV et de voir que le voyant s'est encore allumé seul.


----------



## lsr (21 Juin 2012)

Hello

Quand vous avez fini d'utiliser votre apple tv, vous l'éteignez comment ? 
Vous le laissez se mettre en veille tout seul ou vous allez le faire manuellement dans "Réglags" > "Mettre en veille" ?


----------



## Doc Rony (21 Juin 2012)

lsr a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Quand vous avez fini d'utiliser votre apple tv, vous l'éteignez comment ?
> Vous le laissez se mettre en veille tout seul ou vous allez le faire manuellement dans "Réglags" > "Mettre en veille" ?


 
"Réglages" > "Mettre en veille" pour moi.


----------



## Doc Rony (29 Juin 2012)

Donc après observation, le voyant de mon Apple TV s'allume après chaque déconnexion mais il n'y pas de signal envoyé à la TV. Dans ce cas, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ce voyant...


----------



## ktophe (30 Juin 2012)

quand le voyant s'allume tout seul, je pense que l'apple tv ne se met pas vraiment en marche. Car des fois elle s'éteins même pas une minute après. Si elle se mettait en marche elle s'éteindrait 15 min plus tard car c'est le délais mini de la mise en veille auto. Enfin voilà c'est mon raisonnement peut être que je me trompe.

Mais c'est vrais que ça doit avoir un rapport avec la connexion. Car l'autre fois j'avais un gras de france telecome qui venait faire des branchement internet dans ma résidence. Mon internet ne marchait plus, on cherchait pourquoi, et à chaque fois qu'il me demandait de faire des essais et de brancher ma freebox, le voyant de l'appel tv s'allumait. J'ai fini par débrancher l'apple TV du secteur, car j'en avait mare qu'elle s'allume à chaque fois, c'est pas bon peut être.


----------



## spae0899 (2 Août 2012)

lsr a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Quand vous avez fini d'utiliser votre apple tv, vous l'éteignez comment ?
> Vous le laissez se mettre en veille tout seul ou vous allez le faire manuellement dans "Réglags" > "Mettre en veille" ?



Il faut aller sur le springboard de l'AppleTV et tu fait un appui long sur le gros bouton.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (3 Août 2012)

Mon AppleTV 3 fait ça aussi, j'en ai également déduit qu'il s'agissait d'une activité réseau. Je crois qu'il ne faut pas s'inquiéter et que c'est un comportement normal du boitier, il s'éteint de lui-même de toute façon.


----------



## Doc Rony (6 Août 2012)

spae0899 a dit:


> Il faut aller sur le springboard de l'AppleTV et tu fait un appui long sur le gros bouton.



Merci, je ne connaissais pas cette manip.


----------



## bahamas1 (26 Septembre 2012)

Enfin depuis la dernière mise à jour, 5.1 - 10A406e, le témoin de l'Apple TV ne s'allume plus tout seul. J'espère qu'il en est de même pour les autres utilisateurs.


----------



## thebustre (26 Septembre 2012)

j'ai l'impression que ça a débuggé la chose effectivement


----------



## bradepitre (26 Novembre 2015)

J'arrête mon Apple TV (la toute nouvelle), mon téléviseur ... et 30 secondes après, l'Apple TV se réveille et réveille ma TV. Ecologie Apple ?


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Novembre 2015)

Tu as essayé de faire l'inverse ?


----------



## bradepitre (26 Novembre 2015)

Je n'y aurais pas pensé  Effectivement, il faut éteindre sa TV avec la commande de l'Apple TV.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Novembre 2015)




----------

